# Yield and Potency Increase Thread



## SeriousSmoker (Dec 16, 2008)

Dear smokers

Im starting this thread to see all the information i can get on improving yield in anyway.

My first crop was one 1000w HPS bulb over 50 Purple Kush clones grown with only 100% organic fertilizer, flushed twice. Vegged for 2 weeks, flipped lights when plants were about 13 inches tall, final total dried weight around 18 ounces (although i over-dried and the bud was too crispy, lost some good weight). 

I want to know now from you any methods to increase yield in any way. For the next show im going to use the same 1000w HPS but i am going to feed with the strongest fertilizers to yield the absolute most i can get. 

I need to know what fertilizers to use, what micronutrients to add or foliare spray the increases leaves and internodes, certain pruning or harvest techniques to increase yield and potency, and chemical fertilizer or sugar or anything.

Let me know your thoughts!!


----------



## Entrepenur (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say go with AN and then get the best carbs you can find. as to yield more i would try topping every plant? more tops = more wieght


----------



## jeff f (Dec 17, 2008)

molasses. quickest, easiest, cheapest, and safest way to bump production up. do a side by side wth clones (molasses/no molasses). results will amaze you.

jeff


----------



## curious.george (Dec 17, 2008)

SeriousSmoker said:


> Dear smokers
> 
> Im starting this thread to see all the information i can get on improving yield in anyway.
> 
> ...


I think I get more yield by not using super strong fertilizers.


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 17, 2008)

the advanced line is a good way to start and another idea would be to add another light and plant in bigger pots because 50 plants under one light have to be in pretty small pots or cups so thus they arent going to get very big. The bigger the pot then the bigger the plant and that means bigger buds as well.


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 17, 2008)

Temperature and humidity have as much to do with yield as anything else......maintaining 76-78f temps during lights on in flower and a 45-50% RH will certainly improve yield........that is of course if these conditions are not already being maintained.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah Iv heard mollasses or sugar increases yield.


----------



## Big P (Dec 17, 2008)

never use molasass in hydro tho it will kill the crop




i would use general hydroponics flora series, i yeilded almost 1 lb Big bud strain my first grow with a 400watt hps DWC using GH Flora nutes



my last batch was with 2 600 watt lights yeilded 2 lbs of high quality White Widow dried trimmed and cured

so def man use nutes u need to get better yields for your trouble


----------



## SeriousSmoker (Dec 17, 2008)

*"They must find it difficult ... Those who have taken authority as the truth rather than truth as the authority"* nice quote


----------



## ststepen420 (Dec 17, 2008)

"i hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence, or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."

-Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## trichomemonger (Dec 18, 2008)

Big P said:


> never use molasass in hydro tho it will kill the crop.


thank you, i was wandering about that


----------



## fred flintstoned (Dec 25, 2008)

Big P, Ive been using molasses in hydro for about 2 years with no problems. I've been growing in bags of promix for about a year now. I use it the last 4-5 weeks of flowering. Last year I grew in dwc. Saw real improvements with the molasses in both mediums.
I have heard of soil growers having trouble with pests due to molasses.
Have you had crops die from using molasses?


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 28, 2008)

isnt advanced nutrients carboload somewhat like molasses ?? you can use it in hydro i dont see why you couldnt use molasses


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 28, 2008)

Polyploidy is always an interesting discussion>


----------



## Blunted1 (Dec 30, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> isnt advanced nutrients carboload somewhat like molasses ?? you can use it in hydro i dont see why you couldnt use molasses


 Molasses is a complex carb, it is harder for the plant to absorb. Carboload, Sweet and shit like that contain simple carbs as well as complex. They have already been broken down to their simplest form. This allows the plants to absorb them easier.


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 31, 2008)

CO2? I'm still a newb but people seem to rave that it works like crazy. Just started using molasses, no results yet.


----------



## Lowkster (Dec 31, 2008)

I started using molasses 3 weeks ago and you can see the difference....WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 31, 2008)

how much molasses you guys using per gallon? and is it blackstrap or the regular shizz


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 1, 2009)

blackstrap is the best and only molassis to use. Better for your plants as it is broken down and ready for your plants to suck it up and add in some super high carbon. "MMM mmm good stuff" says the green ladies.


----------



## flabbyone (Jan 1, 2009)

I sure would like to know how to grow a pound under one 400 watt bulb of any kind. I been growing for years and have never seen a yield that big. I usually only get about an oz and a half per each 100 watt of power. I have seen pound grown under one 1000 watt, but 3, 400 watt bulbs do not put out near the light that two 600 watt bulbs do, and you have more penetration with 1000 watt bulbs and you get even more light out of two 1000 watt bulbs then you would with 3 600 watt bulbs, but you would have a better distribution with the 3 lights. I just can not figure out how you get light to enough of the plant to produce a pound with one 400 watt bulb....hmmmm


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wildcat said:


> Yeah Iv heard mollasses or sugar increases yield.


dude y the fuck would you wana put sugar on it 

the trick your talking about involves feeding the plant sugar saturated water, as it grows and startv it just before you pull and one last hit of sugar water then dry

This will NOT increase your yield but it will make it weigh more. its a poxy trick and all it will do is make your bud smoke up a bit shitier and harsh 

y do it, i wouldnt
its just another way to rip ppl off 
i hate ripoffs


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 1, 2009)

omnombudsman said:


> Polyploidy is always an interesting discussion>


It can be, but it's not being talked about on this thread so what's your point.


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 1, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> dude y the fuck would you wana put sugar on it
> 
> the trick your talking about involves feeding the plant sugar saturated water, as it grows and startv it just before you pull and one last hit of sugar water then dry
> 
> ...


That's just rediculas, It's not ripping people off, mollasses feeds the soil micro organisms allowing the plant to better absorb nutrients. It's about making more bud and hence more THC.
Why do so many people insist on posting unfounded comments when in reality they are clueless.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2009)

maybe so but ive only ever seen people feed there plant sugar water after starving the plant and giving it the one last dryng.... result.... the bud they had weighd more and didnt taste as good....


also dont tell me i dont know what im on about i know a few ppl that do this to help there plant get more weight before ouncing and pounding it up... it means they make more coin...

besides dickweed 
i never said none of thats true. 
i merely stated it does this if you do it at the end of your grow.....
i misread the question ya get that so yeah.... settle down tiger gee wizz you'll get a heart attack from all that sugar


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 1, 2009)

I tell you what, when i started flowering i used 2 Table spoons of Unsulphered Molasses per gallon of water, and my Burmese Sativa turned out super nice! so sweet smelling its quite amazing! I will Def be using molasses on my next grow fo sho!


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 1, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> That's just rediculas, It's not ripping people off, mollasses feeds the soil micro organisms allowing the plant to better absorb nutrients. It's about making more bud and hence more THC.
> Why do so many people insist on posting unfounded comments when in reality they are clueless.




Agreed! How can it be a way to rip people off, like there are huge Molasses plants out there bottling up Jars of Molasses to sell to people to grow there Marijuana with! lmao, you can buy this stuff at your local grocery store, it works too. So basically dont post shit if you dont know wtf your talkng about with your bullshit myths! + Rep


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 1, 2009)

like i said molasses yeah i wasnt putting that down 

ive been thinkin bout trying it. might still if lots of people are this enthusiastic 
but sugar no. 

i mean do u use sugar if so how does it go.. i cant imagine the plant and seedling really would like sugar, espcially the bleached kind.

besides go to hell 
i was merely saying how ive seen it used.
im entitled to my oppinion and too share what ive seen done

like i said i ive been thinkin about trying MOLASSES 
not sugar tho
the method described iv seen and yeah so i posted it 

Get some sugar
tell u what buy some jack harer and see how it goes
let me know how it goes (i wouldnt use the bleached stuff tho if i were you)
also do some without SUGAR and see if theres any difference in smoke. and let us know


----------



## omnombudsman (Jan 2, 2009)

> It can be, but it's not being talked about on this thread so what's your point.


Because polyploidy is said in multiple sources to increase both yield and potency, fool.


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 2, 2009)

omnombudsman said:


> Because polyploidy is said in multiple sources to increase both yield and potency, fool.


Why do you need to resort to name calling. You really shouldn't use words with more than 2 syllables if you don't truely understand their meaning.
Most reasonably intelligent adults stopped puerile name calling before leaving school as is shows a distinct lack of brain activity.
Same goes for Jester88.


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 2, 2009)

Hola, maybe we can actually get back on topic? :] i would say something, but i dont know anything, hence why im in this thread to learn!


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 2, 2009)

spiked1 said:


> Why do you need to resort to name calling. You really shouldn't use words with more than 2 syllables if you don't truely understand their meaning.
> Most reasonably intelligent adults stopped puerile name calling before leaving school as is shows a distinct lack of brain activity.
> Same goes for Jester88.


yeah you got a point, lol 
except after i left school i learnt an array of new words to use "and there meaning and context to use them lol.
sorry about that. 

but i hate it when ppl say your full of it when your not. i was merely stating one way that ive seen SUGAR used to make the bud weigh more. 
and i was on topic wasnt i. 
I only said i dont agree with it when u do the method ive stated. i even got ma mates to stop doing it the smoke tastes bad...

I also said i have been thinkin bout using molasses which was on topic...
i tried to keep on topic. i told him a trick that people do to make a bit more money, but i dont agree with the trick i wrote was all i said..

like i said i dont mind the idea of molasses or something thats natural but i just said i dont think bleached white sugar would not be the best choice..

so yeah 
blame the skeptik not me i stayed on topic best i could, even whilst clarifying (well trying t clarify things) sorry but ive seen it done know sugar works if you do the method provided. but i dont agree with it "like i said id say i kept to the topic if you read my posts."
im not the one with an inferiority complex. my buds grow fine..

but like i said maybe try molasses 
i never commented on it in my first post as to i only have theoretical knowledge and no real experiemce with it... wht if what ive read turns out to be false then id be a bigger jackass wouldnt i

not only kill my own but someone elses plants 
id feel that bad wouldnt you 

take it easy 
jester88


----------



## Knob Creek (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to know the same...

My 1st was 2 in one 5gal buckets aero sprayers then split after few weeks under a 600 hps 38 days. then bloomed under 1000hps for the 1st month and 2000hps in the 2nd month im using flora nova, grow,bloom and the sweet.. there was 21 dryed and cured oz of bud.. I had great results and i was wondering about my nute to others could i get better results with another brand or should i stick to what worked?


----------



## omnombudsman (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE][Why do you need to resort to name calling. You really shouldn't use words with more than 2 syllables if you don't truely understand their meaning.
Most reasonably intelligent adults stopped puerile name calling before leaving school as is shows a distinct lack of brain activity.
Same goes for Jester88./QUOTE]

Nice insult? Are you really bitching at me because I didn't use an insult with enough words to qualify it as up to standard? All I did was mention that polyploidy can increase yield a potency and you attacked me about it. I wasn't picking a fight to begin with, only offering up a method of increasing yield and potency, which is the point of this fucking thread.

So yes, you are a fool, because you're arguing for the sake of arguing. You never addressed my original point, which I have stated many times now, and instead resorted to attacking my person because you have nothing of note to add.


----------



## omnombudsman (Jan 3, 2009)

and polyploidy is employing chemical means, such as colchine (sp), which comes from crocus bulbs, to alter (typically increase) the chromosome count (from diploid, to triploid, etc) of a cell, by which some increase in potency or yield can be seen. So yes, I do know what that polysyllabic word means.

Nice on the puerile though.


----------



## ELee (Jan 3, 2009)

My family hs used molasses for years outdoors. they mix it rather strong. when it pours out it fizzes. then they dilute it again. that's what i have been doing. Maybe that's why my plant is getting so big with only 60 watts of light and a halogen! Here's a look at the plant and the set-up!


----------



## liljheazy (Jan 3, 2009)

where could i find molasses?


----------



## capncash (Jan 3, 2009)

local grocery store


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2009)

ive seen it in health food shops too.


----------



## twistedentities (Jan 4, 2009)

i would recommend learning how to supercrop..check out advanced growing techniqes...between that, molasses and making sure u have 100 wts per square ft you will not be disappointd...just make sure u flush your plant well with plain water


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah you got a point, lol
> except after i left school i learnt an array of new words to use "and there meaning and context to use them lol.
> sorry about that.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you meant originally.
If you cut the stems and soak them in a sugary water solution, like you would with a bunch of flowers, they could take it up and increase the weight, and that's not good.
Someone on RUI did this with food colouring (I think it was fdd2blk) and the beds took on the colour, which is why I think the sugar thing might work.
Sorry if I offended but I only sell what I would like to buy and I only use mollasses to feed the soil micro organisms.


----------



## spiked1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry, I meant buds, not beds, my bad.


----------



## SeriousSmoker (Jan 7, 2009)

heres some good info 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/142140-yield-increase-thread.html


----------



## SayWord (Jan 8, 2009)

The best way to increase yield is to change ur grow setup. GO VERTICAL!! thats how u get the yields. vert grows can yield 3-6 pounds per light


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 8, 2009)

SayWord said:


> The best way to increase yield is to change ur grow setup. GO VERTICAL!! thats how u get the yields. vert grows can yield 3-6 pounds per light


like mine?


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Big P said:


> never use molasass in hydro tho it will kill the crop


 
STOP SPREADING DISINFORMATION!!!

molasses can clog drippers and sprayers used in SOME hydrp systems. saying that mollasses will kill your plants just because they arent in dirt is just absurd.


----------

